# Futter für Sterlets/Störe?



## Teichforum.info (26. Apr. 2003)

*Futter für den  Sterlet*

Hallo bin seit kurzem im Besitz eines Sterlet. Füttere ihn mit Sinkfutter vom Händler der mir diesen Fisch verkauft hat. Meine Frage kann ich ihn auch mit Lebendfutter z.B. Mehlwürmer oder etwas ähnlichem füttern?
Danke schon mal für eure Antworten.


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Apr. 2003)

*Futter*

Hallo Jürgen,

bist du mit dem Futter nicht zufrieden ?? Ich meine mit den Perlets oder nimmst du was anderes ??

Es gibt viele Möglichkeiten, bloß hat man ohne Senkfutter ein Problem : Sind andere Fische im Teich schnappen die dem Stör alles weg, bevor es am Boden angekommen ist.

Ich selbst hatte anfangs neben den Perlets auch __ Würmer verfüttert, die gelangten allerdings nie zu ihm, die Blauorfen waren schneller   

Stellt sich die Frage: haste andere Fische drin ausser dem __ Sterlet ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Apr. 2003)

*Futter für den  Sterlet*

Ich habe noch etwa 20 Goldfische und 6 Koi untersiedlicher Größe. Die Perlets werden schon vom Stör gefressen, wobei auch später die Koi an das Futter gehen. Die Fische werden gleichzeitig gefüttert. Wollte nur vorsorgen nicht das der Fisch verhungert, einem Bekanntem von mir sind 2 Sterlet eingegangen. Mein Teich ist auch erst neu gereinigt u. befüllt worden.


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Apr. 2003)

*...*

... wie groß iss denn dein __ Sterlet ? Probleme mit Algen im Teich ?? Oder trübem Wasser ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Apr. 2003)

*Futter für den  Sterlet*

Mein Teich hat etwa 6000l. Die Algen habe ich im Griff, es sind kaum welche vorhanden. Das Wasser ist soweit klar bei mir ist ein Biotec10, Bitron 25 und eine Aquamax 5500 im Einsatz. Der Stör ist etwa 10-15 cm groß


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Apr. 2003)

*gefährlich*

.... sehr gefährlich ... ich will eins dazu sagen,aber bitte ned falsch oder böse verstehen : Derjenige (nehme stark an die Zooabteilung in einem Baumarkt) hat dir den Stör verkauft , habe ich recht ??

Es gibt viele Gründe, die dafür sprechen, das Tier aus deinem Teich zu entfernen, zumindest solange, bis er groß genug ist, ohne menschliche Hilfe weiter zu überleben:


1.Er ist viel zu klein, __ Störe, wenn überhaupt, setzt man erst ab 1kg ein. Das hat den Grund,daß Störe nicht rückwärts schwimmen können und wenn du deinen Kleinen erst mal im ALgenbad schwimmen hast, wird er sich verheddern und elendig eingehen, weil er sich ned loslösen kann.

2.Aufgrund deines Filters, aufgrund deiner anderen doch sehr zahlreichen Fische auf so engem Raum wird dir dein Stör zu 75% eingehen. 

Natürlich drück dir die Daumen, das dies nicht so ist bzw. sein wird, aber von artgerechter Haltung kann ich hier leider nicht sprechen.

Hast du nicht einen Teichbesitzer in deiner Nähe,der mehr Platz hat ?? Wäre echt sehr ratsam ....


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Apr. 2003)

hallo jürgen,

dein teich ist ERHEBLICH zu klein für __ störe !!! .... hast du schonmal daran gedacht wieviel so ein tier im jahr wächst - in zwei - drei jahren tantzt er in deinem teich stehblues.

hier ist gerade eine diskussion diesbezüglich am laufen:
http://www.oase-pumpen.com/deutsch/oaseforum/thread.php?id=920&BoardID=3

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Apr. 2003)

*Futter für den  Sterlet*

Der Stör wurde bei einer Fischzucht gekauft, also bei jemanden (der sich vieleicht) auskennt. Fadenalgen habe ich keine im Teich. Wiegroß sollte der Teich sein für den Stör. Er schwimmt sehr lebendig im Teich, er ist seit etwa einer Woche bei mir eingesetzt.


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Apr. 2003)

*Fischzucht ?*

Hallo Jürgen,

ich will dir ned zu nahe treten, aber verräts du mir den Namen des Fischzüchters ?? Das würde mich echt interessieren !!!!


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Apr. 2003)

*Futter für den  Sterlet*

Es ist die Fischzucht Dahms in Wiesentheit WWW.fischzuchtdahms.de.cx
Dort habe ich auch schon einige Koi gekauft. Wie groß solte jetzt der Teich sein für den Besatz?


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Apr. 2003)

*Fischzucht?*

Danke Jürgen,

wie gesagt, es ist nicht böse gemeint, ich gebe nur meine eigene Erfahrung weiter, weil ich auch unwissend war in Bezug auf __ Störe.

Mein Teich iss 11x6x1,2m und ich find ihn zu klein für Störe, meiner ist auch eingegangen, elendig verreckt. Der Verkäufer, von dem ich ihn hatte hat mich in keinster Weise beraten oder hinterfragt, wo der Stör landet. Sowas finde ich falsch und absolut billig !!!

Sie dir die Diskussionen im OASE-Forum oder bei www.der-teich.de an ... immer das gleiche Spiel.

Beim Besatz darfst du ned nur an heute denken, was meinste, was in ein.zwei Jahren in deinem Teich los iss ?? Babys ohne Ende ... brutaler Überbesatz.

Ohne zu übertreiben würde ich keinen Stör in eine "Pfütze" unter 30.000 Liter setzen ..... ich habe schon viele Tiere verrecken sehen ... glaub mir ... geh doch mal auf www.go-stoere.de ... schau dir die Brocken an, was passiert, wenn nciht genug Sauerstoff mehr im Teich ist, Algenwuchs eintritt etc .... udndas wird bei dir noch kommen, wenn auch ned sofort, egal welchen Filter du benutzt ..


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Apr. 2003)

*...*

Hallo JürgenB,

jetzt musste ich ja doch mal im OASE-Forum Dampf ablassen .... naja, bin halt ein alder Zoffer *ggg*


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Apr. 2003)

hier - no statment !  

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Apr. 2003)

Hallo Miteinander,

ich war heute in einem Fachgeschäft und habe dort eine sehr gute Beratung erhalten - unter anderem hatten die auch __ Störe im Verkauf - hab dann auch mal nachgefragt, ab wieviel liter etc. man so ein Tier einigermaßen artgerecht halten könnte. Er meinte dann, der kleinste - __ Sterlet - würde nur bis max. 1 m groß und wäre problemlos in einem kleineren Teich zu halten. Der Verkäufer hat sonst eigentlich eine sehr gute Beratung gegeben - allerdings hier scheint er sich ja gnadenlos zu weit aus dem Fenster gehangen zu haben. Schade - wird genug Leute geben - nehme mich davon nicht aus - die einem so guten Berater so etwas problemlos abgenommen hätten/haben.


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Apr. 2003)

**räusper**

Hallo Susanne,

ne, ned schon wieder .... ein 1m Tier in unseren "Pfützen" ... wie soll das funktionieren ?? Niemand weiss, ob er ein Hybrid hat oder einen reinrassiges Tier hat .... sag dem Verkäufer mal nen schönen Gruß, er soll mal wieder in die Schule gehen .... alles reine Profitgier, sonst nix !!


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Apr. 2003)

Hi Tommi,

mach mich grad im Netz weiter schlau - schau mal diesen Link an - der spricht auch von diesen Hybriden .... weiß ein Händler nicht, was für Tiere er da einkauft?



Der Händler ist rießig - hier im Schwabenländle sicher auch ein Begriff, hat einen tollen Aquariumsbereich und vor allem Kois ohne Ende - im Mai gibts wohl eine Hausmesse mit Kois von 20 - 20.000,- Euro (so die Werbung) - ich hätte denen echt genug Fachwissen zugetraut - die sind auch sonst immer so offen und sagen, wenn man zuviel Fischbesatz hat, daß man nichts mehr kaufen soll - mir hat heute einer vom Aquariumsbereich sogar angeboten, mir meine Schwerträger abzunehmen (gegen Gutschrift für mich), da mein großes Aquarium durch das Wachsen der Fische im Allgemeinen und den Nachwuchs der Schwerträger viel zu überbevölkert ist.

Bin echt a bissele enttäuscht - der hat so ein kompetenten Eindruck gemacht (ob ich ihn mal hier ins Forum lotse, so er Internetzugang habe ;-). 

Den Stör, den Du jetzt hast - ist das ein Hybrid?

Grüße Susanne

P.S. Hab übrigens auch schon nach einem Anglerteich ausschau gehalten ;-)


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Apr. 2003)

*Händler*

Hallo Susanne,

den Link kannte ich noch ned, danke.

Aber iss meine Rede. Wenn man nur ein bisschen überlegt, nur ein kleines bisschen, bei 1m Länge und 5 m Teichlänge ??? Iss ja wohl voll das Gefängnis.

Sicehr kommt jetzt doch das Argument,daß sich die __ Störe den Gegebenheiten anpassen ..... wenns ein Hybrid iss vielleicht, aber wenn es ein reinrassiger ist ??

Und was passiert, wenn der Stör größer ist ? Was isst er dann ? __ Würmer ? Algen ? Ne, Fische !!! Aber an sowas denk halt keiner !!!

Frag das doch mal deinen Händler, wie er zu diesen Argumenten steht ... du wirst keine Antwort von ihm bekommen, weil er diese Dinge nicht weiss, das unterstelle ich einfach mal, ohne ihn zu kennen, einfach mit der Begründung, daß er dir solche Tiere verkaufen würde !!


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Apr. 2003)

Ja - es ist echt zum Heulen - die Tiere sind schon faszinierend - ich fänds ja klasse, wenn ich irgendwo einen Hybrid finden würde, der maximal 50 cm lang wird .... aber wer wird einem das schon mit Brief und Siegel geben - und wenn er dann später im Anglerteich geangelt wird  :cry:


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Apr. 2003)

*Anglerteich*

Hallo Susanne,

wenn du des doch vorher mit deinem bereits gesichteten Anglerteich abklärst, ist es doch kein Problem,dann iss es egal ob Hybrid oder reinrassig... allerdings wird der Abschied bestimmt ned leicht .....


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Apr. 2003)

ja - das mit Sicherheit - aber mein Teich ist ja so klein mit meinem 15 qm - ich wäre ja auf jeden Fall auf einen Hybrid angewiesen - der soll ja auch ein bissele bei mir bleiben und net gleich im zweiten oder dritten Jahr wieder gehen müssen und dann u.U. weggeangelt werden  :cry: 

Du hast auch keinen Tip, wo man zuverlässig Hybriden beziehen könnte? Hab ja noch sehr viel Zeit - wenn Du mal was hörst würd ich mich sehr über Info freuen!


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Apr. 2003)

*Größe*

also es dauert schon 5-8 Jahre, bis er so groß wird, keine Bange ... warten wir mal den Zeitpunkt ab, bis dein Teich funktioniert, keine Algen drin sind etc ... dann sehen wir weiter ... oki ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Apr. 2003)

hallo susanne,

vergess den gedanken - hybriden sind mischungen aus verschiedenen rassen - zumindest aus zwei. der kleinste stör ist der __ sterlet - alles andere ist größer - und aus diesen mischungen kommen nie liliputaner raus.

desweiteren weiß kein mensch wie groß der jeweilige hybrid wirklich wird - da es nicht sicher ist welche erbfaktoren sich mehr durchsetzen.

oder weiß man - heute im zeitalter der genforschung - wie groß das kind wird von einem 2m mann mit einer frau von 1,5 meter ??????

sorry - so isses halt mal
gruß ans schwabenland 
jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Apr. 2003)

Hallo Ihr Beiden!

Ich bin ja leider sowieso sowas von vergesslich    - aber es ist ja noch nicht aller Tage abend und bei einer durchschnittlichen Lebenserwartung habe ich ja noch mindestens 30 Jahre - und wer weiß, was da noch so alles passiert. Meine Hauptgedanken weilen ja momentan eher bei dem letzten Schliff meiner Planungen, will ja endlich mal Folie einlegen und Wasser reinlassen und meine erste Algenblüte erleben   

Aber wer weiß, vielleicht habe ich in 10 Jahren gar keine Lust mehr zum Rasen mähen und fälle meinen Zwetschgenbaum und setze meinen kompletten Garten unter Wasser (die Terasse mal ausgegnommen) - dann hab auch ich genug Platz für große __ Störe ;-)

Grüße und a guts Nächtle
Susanne


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Juni 2003)

Mh, mein Gartenteich jetzt vor ca. 3 jahren angelegt.

Hat eine Oberfläche von 3x5 m und an den tieferen stellen so ca. 1,3m.

zu dem ein Wasserfall an dem laut der angabe der Pumpe 1500l die Stunde ausgetauscht wird, gefiltert wird das durch nen eigenbau filter, in einer 200 litr regentonne.

habe da so gut wie kein algenproblem, was aber auch daran liegen kann, das ich 4 __ Graskarpfen im Teich habe.

Wollte mir jetzt auch 3 __ Sterlet zulegen, weil ein Fisch halte ich als Tierquälerei, aber nach dem ich das hier gelsen habe, werde ich ds wohl lassen.

Oder kann es sein ds es da spezielle Sorten gibt, die wiklich nicht grösser werden. Nach meinem Fischbuch steht, da nämlich das der Sterlett, 80 cm erreichen kann aber meist nur 45 cm erreicht. Zu dem steht da auch das er Winterschlaf hält, durch die hohe austauschmenge des wassers friert der teich zwar nie komplett zu und bis jetzt haben alle Fische auch den winter immer überlebt, habe habe auch nur Goldfische und Graskarpfen drin.

Die Sterlet in der Tierhandlung , hatten jeweils 2 in nem ca. 1qm grossen behälter, allerdings waren die auch erst 10 maximal 15 cm gross und sehr handzahm. Konnte 3 mit der blossen hand rausfischen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Juni 2003)

*Hmmm.*

Hallo Gast,

bevor du dir solche Tiere in en Teich holst , solltest du folgendes Bedenken:

1.Bitte nicht in einen Teich unter 30.000 Liter setzen, mit anderen Tieren (z.B Koi erst recht ned, einheimische sollten kein Problem sein)

2.Bei Besatz von 3 Tieren wird deien Filteranlage überfordert, denn sie werden wachsen und zufüttern musst du sie auch -> erhöhter Nährstoffeintrag, sprich zusätzliche Belastung des Wassers.

3.__ Graskarpfen fressen zwar Algen allerdings nur in bestimmten Maßen ....

4.Ob ein oder mehrere Tiere ... in Sachen Tierquälerei will ich keinen Comment geben, ausser,daß bei kleinen Teichen unter 30.000 Liter, egal ob ein oder mehrere Tiere das Ganze als "Quälerei" sehe

5.Das Sterlets , auch als Hybride nur die Größe von max. 45cm erreiche halte ich für schlichtweg falsch ... habe schon Sterlets (als Hybride) von 1,2m gesehen .....

6.Niemals Fische unter 1kg einsetzen (oder mind. 30-40cm Länge)... alles andere wird nix, AEG (=Aus Erfahrung Gut)


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Juni 2003)

Ja, habe jetzt auch erstmal die Idee mit den Sterletts erstmal fallen lassen, weil der Teich wohl doch zu klein ist, außerdem mein Teich wahrscheinlich schon etwas überfischt ist mit den Goldfischen und den __ Graskarpfen.

Momentan ist mir die Idee auf eine Teichvergrösserung gekommen, ein 2den grösseren Teich den ich dann mit nem 1m breiten Wassergraben verbinde.

Sollte das Projekt statt finden und zu ende geführt werden , sollte ich  etwas mehr als 50qm wasseroberfläche haben und dann kann ich mir das nochmal überlegen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Juni 2003)

DAS Projekt will ich unbedingt sehen !!!
Teichverbindungen sind immer was besonderes, also vergiss bitte nicht auf uns, wenn es losgeht! 
Freu mich über jede Info darüber, sowas ist immer spannend!

lG 
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Juni 2003)

so mich mal angemeldet

Also wenn das Prjekt was wird, wird das eh höchstens nächstes Jahr was, weil sich dort momentan der Nutzgarten befindet.

Im Herbst will ich den jetztigen Teich eh leerpumpen und ihn mal gründlich säubern, da kann ich mir dann nen richtigen Plan machen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Juni 2003)

keine Angst, wir haben Zeit


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Mai 2004)

was mir noch dazu einfällt ist das viele händler sibirische __ störe als sterlets verkaufen..kommt wirklich häufig vor!


----------

